# New member.



## TTM (Jul 4, 2003)

Hello out there. I had a fundoplycation operation 7 years ago. I feel it caused me to develop IBS symptoms. These really flare up when I am under pressure or stress. I was severely stressed for an extented period leading up to the surgery. I now feel that if I was treated for stress rather than the severe heartburn I could have avoided the surgery. It has become appearent over the years that stress caused my heartburn. I cannot belch or throw-up any more. Flu for me is pure misery. as is the bloating from not being able to belch. Now when I am stressed I still get heartburn (not as severe)plus the whole gammut of IBS symptoms plus Anxitey attacks. What do you all think about my thoughts. I would appreciate any comments. Especially if you have a similar story. Thanks in advance TTM.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi TTM,And welcome! You say you can't belch? If you look at all the things recommended to "squelch the belch" they are: avoid carbonated beverages; avoid chewing gum; don't drink from a can or bottle or through a straw and avoid foods with a high air content such as beer,ice cream whipped cream. All the above are ways to avoid the ingestion of air which causes a belch.Have you tried doing the opposite? Do everything not recommended? 'Tis better to belchAnd bear the shame,Than squelch a belchAnd bear the pain. Hope this helps.


----------



## TTM (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. The operation caused me to physically not be able to belch. I will be more concious of the things you mentioned. Its hard though, I like all the foods mentioned. Anyone contemplating the fundo operation? hows your stress level? You might want to try removing stresses and ask the doctor to med you for stress first. I dont wish the way I have felt since my operation on anyone. buy for now.


----------

